# bailing out from police stations



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

How does bailing out from police stations work? let's say someone got arrested for assault and battery and the bail commisioner sets a $100 bail. someone comes to the station and bailed you out. when you go to court to be arraigned, the judge releases you on your own recognizance. when do you get your money back?

what about if the judge sets higher bail, i.e $500?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Call this mutt..


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

rookie said:


> How does bailing out from police stations work? let's say someone got arrested for assault and battery and the bail commisioner sets a $100 bail. someone comes to the station and bailed you out. when you go to court to be arraigned, the judge releases you on your own recognizance. when do you get your money back?
> 
> what about if the judge sets higher bail, i.e $500?


How much did you have to pay for your bail, rook?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

rookie said:


> How does bailing out from police stations work? let's say someone got arrested for assault and battery and the bail commisioner sets a $100 bail. someone comes to the station and bailed you out. when you go to court to be arraigned, the judge releases you on your own recognizance. when do you get your money back?
> 
> what about if the judge sets higher bail, i.e $500?


You can avoid the whole process by giving the cop at the scene the $100. He'll let you go.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

cops don't bail themselves out, or get bailed out, so asking that question is like asking a mouse how to fish for tuna


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

When I read posts about bail, I still can't believe how little the bail amounts are there in Mass... not to mention you guys have a bail commissioner who responds to your stations to make his $40... Why doesn't every crime have a set bail?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> When I read posts about bail, I still can't believe how little the bail amounts are there in Mass... not to mention you guys have a bail commissioner who responds to your stations to make his $40... Why doesn't every crime have a set bail?


You answered your own question. Let everybody go on personal recognizance and you get to pocket the $40.

Set a bail, and your shit out of luck.

If you're a clerk magistrate then you're politically connected. We had one guy who was releasing *everyone* and was investigated. (Even on default warrants) His argument was that the police did not request bail. So basically it's up to us to type up a bail request which gets ignored most of the time.

Meanwhile, he keeps getting his $40 a head.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

94c said:


> You answered your own question. Let everybody go on personal recognizance and you get to pocket the $40.
> 
> Set a bail, and your shit out of luck.
> 
> ...


That whole system sounds a bit antiquated. Have departments gotten together and try to change it? Fortunately, we don't use bail commissioners.

We have a set bail schedule for every crime, without exception. For example:

Possession of even one piece of crack: $10,000
The west coast version of domestic A and B: $50,000
Robbery without a gun: $35,000
Any crime with the use of a gun automically adds: $10,000
GTA: $20,000


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Well holding someone costs money, and Massachusetts doesn't even like to hold onto CONVICTED criminals, let alone the the ones who haven't been arraigned yet. This frees up more funds for our complimentary needle programs, EBT, MassHealth, etc.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> That whole system sounds a bit antiquated. Have departments gotten together and try to change it? Fortunately, we don't use bail commissioners.
> 
> We have a set bail schedule for every crime, without exception. For example:
> 
> ...


Grand Theft Auto is such a harsh term. We call it Larceny of a Motor Vehicle.

Your schedule would basically do away with the hack system in place in Mass.

As far as changing things? The courts are GOD.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

94c said:


> As far as changing things? The courts are GOD.


Oh well, it was just a thought...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

94c said:


> Grand Theft Auto is such a harsh term. We call it Larceny of a Motor Vehicle.
> 
> Your schedule would basically do away with the hack system in place in Mass.
> 
> As far as changing things? The courts are GOD.


That's a bit judgemental, 94c; "Use without authority" is much less offensive!

Anyway, I saw the "bail out...police stations" title and thought the thread was about the Peabody Barracks...


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

LA Copper said:


> That whole system sounds a bit antiquated. Have departments gotten together and try to change it? Fortunately, we don't use bail commissioners.
> 
> We have a set bail schedule for every crime, without exception. For example:
> 
> ...


The CA system you mention above seems to make sense, thus it will not ever take effect here in MA. I always wondered if the $40 cash X number of prisoners bailed (can be lucrative on some nights) is ALL reported in the Bail Clerk's tax return????


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> The CA system you mention above seems to make sense, thus it will not ever take effect here in MA. I always wondered if the $40 cash X number of prisoners bailed (can be lucrative on some nights) is ALL reported in the Bail Clerk's tax return????


Hi Sarge,

Haven't seen you here for a while.

Guess a lack of common sense is one of the few things that are bicoastal... that's too bad.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I like the idea of the set bail prices but I gotta say those are some high bails!! I dont want to lock some guy or woman up because they have some POS partner who makes up a fake Domestic A&B and have them stay for the weekend, or miss a holiday!


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

LA Copper said:


> Hi Sarge,
> 
> Haven't seen you here for a while.
> 
> Guess a lack of common sense is one of the few things that are bicoastal... that's too bad.


Just been busy with the family/work etc. Hard to find the time to get on here...... hope all is well out west. Wish I was there! Stay safe.......


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

fra444 said:


> I like the idea of the set bail prices but I gotta say those are some high bails!! I dont want to lock some guy or woman up because they have some POS partner who makes up a fake Domestic A&B and have them stay for the weekend, or miss a holiday!


As I'm sure everyone does, we just make sure we do a thorough investigation in the hope that we don't lock up someone due to false allegations.

However, I'd rather have someone go to jail for a night or two than allow a really pissed off person be allowed to get out within an hour or two and then go right back and injure or kill their significant other, which has happened many times over the years around the nation. Lesser of two evils I guess.



SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Just been busy with the family/work etc. Hard to find the time to get on here...... hope all is well out west. Wish I was there! Stay safe.......


I understand, same here. Things are good here; it was 90 and sunny yesterday and today, come on out!


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

dcs2244 said:


> Anyway, I saw the "bail out...police stations" title and thought the thread was about the Peabody Barracks...


I saw "bailout" and "police stations" and thought Obama was coming to give us money for a new HQ.


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

Nothing like watching the bail jerk, oops meant clerk, let everyone go for his $40.oo a head. Seen 'em bail 20 people at once for $40 a whack, do the math...

They make more in 30 minutes than I did for the eight hour shift, which includes probably chasing down one of the losers he bailed for $40, writing the report and lamenting over the rip in my $80 uniform pants I got chasing that mope over fences and through backyards....

A&B on a P.O., Threat to murder cops family, Wanton destruction of property (uniform pants) 

Bail? $40.00

Bail clerk: "Oh and could you bail out the guy in the next cell? I see he's only in for failure to stop, speeding, operating to endanger, resisting, a&b on a P.O., possession of class b, and three straight warrants. You got an extra $40.00 in your property?"


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sentinel said:


> Nothing like watching the bail jerk, oops meant clerk, let everyone go for his $40.oo a head. Seen 'em bail 20 people at once for $40 a whack, do the math...
> 
> They make more in 30 minutes than I did for the eight hour shift, which includes probably chasing down one of the losers he bailed for $40, writing the report and lamenting over the rip in my $80 uniform pants I got chasing that mope over fences and through backyards....
> 
> ...


Bail Commisioner to cop, "Oh, you said Wanton. I thought you meant Wonton."


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

mmmm soup


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

afd414 said:


> mmmm soup


Not just soup, WONTON soup.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

and if the suspect doesn't want to pay $40, they can always stay till they transport them to court?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

94c said:


> Grand Theft Auto is such a harsh term. We call it Larceny of a Motor Vehicle.
> 
> Your schedule would basically do away with the hack system in place in Mass.
> 
> As far as changing things? The courts are GOD.


what's the difference between larceny of a MV and receiving a stolen MV?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

rookie said:


> what's the difference between larceny of a MV and receiving a stolen MV?


I just want to know what PD arrested you, and why are they letting you have access to the internet while you are in their custody this weekend?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not a criminal


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

rookie said:


> I'm not a criminal


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Do the cops only do transports once a day in the morning to go to court?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

rookie said:


> Do the cops only do transports once a day in the morning to go to court?


We schedule our court trips around Dunkin Donuts trips........


----------



## Air Force Cop (Jan 5, 2003)

rookie said:


> Do the cops only do transports once a day in the morning to go to court?


if you lockem up on day shift and courts still open you get to write it then give them a ride to court.


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

Kid, you should really spend some time around your local pd if you are that interested. Every department is different.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

LA Copper said:


> As I'm sure everyone does, we just make sure we do a thorough investigation in the hope that we don't lock up someone due to false allegations.


 Now thats just funny!!! I learned a long time ago when I got TWO nice letters in my file that you never investigate domestics! If someone alleges an assault you lock someone up. You "Investigate" and they suspend you....


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

fra444 said:


> You "Investigate" and they suspend you....


LOL while I didn't get suspended, I did once get a "You don't investigate shit you fucking asshole. You're just a fucking patrolman" from the Sgt in charge of the detective division. Then he had me get him a cup of coffee. Fucking idiot.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

fra444 said:


> Now thats just funny!!! I learned a long time ago when I got TWO nice letters in my file that you never investigate domestics! If someone alleges an assault you lock someone up. You "Investigate" and they suspend you....


I'm sorry to hear that. Sounds like someone at the top needs a lesson in basic police work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

what's the difference between larceny of a MV and receiving a stolen MV?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

mtc said:


> Why?
> 
> Did someone steal your search engine ?


searched for it. I can't find the answer.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

rookie said:


> searched for it. I can't find the answer.


It seems like YOU can not find ANY answers.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

midwatch said:


> LOL while I didn't get suspended, I did once get a "You don't investigate shit you fucking asshole. You're just a fucking patrolman" from the Sgt in charge of the detective division. Then he had me get him a cup of coffee. Fucking idiot.


Could be that you were doing a better job investigating then he or his "boys", I hope you did not get him that coffee.



rookie said:


> what's the difference between larceny of a MV and receiving a stolen MV?


The more questions you ask, the better idea we have of what is in your record.

I am expecting more questions like;

What is the difference between classes A, B, C, D, and E substances?
How close do you have to a school to be charge with a School Zone? 
What is the difference between Open and Gross, and Indecent Exposure?
Why is kicking some one constitute an ABDW?
Can not registering as a sex offender really get you in trouble?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

midwatch said:


> LOL while I didn't get suspended, I did once get a "You don't investigate shit you fucking asshole. You're just a fucking patrolman" from the Sgt in charge of the detective division. Then he had me get him a cup of coffee. Fucking idiot.


This could be the elusive difference between troopers and patrolmen; troopers (of necessity) investigate stuff . :wink: Except in the case of "domestic disputes." Just arrest someone (but it better be male). That is all.

Having said that, western Mass is gearing up for the rash of "domestics" now that hunting season is approaching...:wink:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> This could be the elusive difference between troopers and patrolmen; troopers (of necessity) investigate stuff . :wink: Except in the case of "domestic disputes." Just arrest someone (but it better be male). That is all.
> 
> Having said that, western Mass is gearing up for the rash of "domestics" now that hunting season is approaching...:wink:


What it really depends on, is the department politics. We are required to investigate our cases to the best of our abilities. For some, their abilities are just too limited and the bosses don't expect much. I have background in investigations, so if I submit a report without a follow-up, I usually hear about it. It is easier for me to go the extra mile then listen to my bosses complain to me that I should have done more, because I know better.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

midwatch said:


> Then he had me get him a cup of coffee.


I hope you stirred it up nice for him.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

For the love of God rookie!!! Here is a link to the MGL. You can search by chapter and section or key words!!! Good luck!

MGL Chapter Link & Search


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

263FPD said:


> How close do you have to a school to be charge with a School Zone?


One of the towns near me had a guy go to the town clerk and ask if his new apartment was within 1000 feet of a school.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> One of the towns near me had a guy go to the town clerk and ask if his new apartment was within 1000 feet of a school.


He is a Baby Puncher I take it?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

263FPD said:


> He is a Baby Puncher I take it?


Or a "pharmaceutical salesman" or both....


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

Maybe he is allergic to education, much like a lot of the general public around me.


----------



## maloney1014 (Jul 17, 2009)

LA Copper said:


> When I read posts about bail, I still can't believe how little the bail amounts are there in Mass... not to mention you guys have a bail commissioner who responds to your stations to make his $40... Why doesn't every crime have a set bail?


ya its because they tax the hell out of everything elts. pack of butts $7.89 or chew is like 6.75 so you have to look at it that way. but your right its way to low compared to every were elts.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

maloney1014 said:


> ya its because they tax the hell out of everything _*elts*_. pack of butts $7.89 or chew is like 6.75 so you have to look at it that way. but your right its way to low compared to every were _*elts*_.


WTF???

http://www.i_*elts*_.org/


----------



## maloney1014 (Jul 17, 2009)

263FPD said:


> WTF???
> 
> http://www.i_*elts*_.org/


someone said bail is way to low. i was giving an example of how things cost a shit load more here then out west


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

maloney1014 said:


> someone said bail is way to low. i was giving an example of how things cost a shit load more here then out west


What's an _*elts?*_


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

afd414 said:


> Maybe he is allergic to education, much like a lot of the general public around me.


...like rookie and maloney.

Having basic reading comprehension skills would allow you to differentiate between larceny of a MV and receiving a MV.



263FPD said:


> What's an _*elts?*_


English Language Training Services. He needs it bad....


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

niteowl1970 said:


> Or a "pharmaceutical salesman" or both....


I believe he was an unlicensed pharmacist.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

263FPD said:


> I hope you did not get him that coffee.


LOL, oh I most certainly did get him that cup of coffee.



Rock said:


> I hope you stirred it up nice for him.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I was thinking the SAME thing ....



mtc said:


> Oh Dear God my eyes are burning !!!
> 
> Is that even English ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

resqjyw0 said:


> ...like rookie and maloney.
> 
> Having basic reading comprehension skills would allow you to differentiate between larceny of a MV and receiving a MV.
> 
> English Language Training Services. He needs it bad....


I happen to read at a 12th grade level. Larceny means stealing. Receiving could mean posession. Sometimes when I read police news and blotters, they throw those 2 charges around. Are they even the same charge or seperate?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> Just for you rookie - The esteemed 12th grade level reader:
> 
> M.G.L. - Chapter 266, Section 30
> 
> M.G.L. - Chapter 266, Section 60


Why don't you just link me straight to the larceny/receiving stolen MV charges instead of the general larceny charge?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

What are you a rookie at? I seriously hope it's not law enforcement.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

mtc said:


> Dear God !!!
> 
> How do you get the spoon to your nose all by yourself ???


what does that mean?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> Rookie - [email protected]
> 
> A quick google search brings up this page...check out post #20, posted by *tvbdude*
> My Brother was beaten by Elk Grove, CA Police *graphic pics link* - Page 2 - Yellowworld Forums
> ...


what makes you think that was me?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm curious rookie. Without divulging your secret identity, are you even on the job? Campus? State? Municipal? Cruiser Detailer? something? Multiple people have posted links with the answers you seek, but even a basic grasp of the English language answers your question.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

5-0 said:


> I'm curious rookie. Without divulging your secret identity, are you even on the job? Campus? State? Municipal? Cruiser Detailer? something? Multiple people have posted links with the answers you seek, but even a basic grasp of the English language answers your question.


I'm not on in LE. nowhere near it


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

rookie said:


> I'm not on in LE. nowhere near it


Then you are out of the circle of trust (not that you were ever in it). just sayin'


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

It just so happens that I know a guy on Elk Grove PD, do you guys want me to check into this incident or leave it alone?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm interested in the law and procedures



LA Copper said:


> It just so happens that I know a guy on Elk Grove PD, do you guys want me to check into this incident or leave it alone?


that happened in CA. I'm in MA


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> (formulating a good custom user title.....)


I did it all for the rookie...what? the rookie... what? and you can take that cookie...


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

I think I got a good custom user title. I just want to know if I can have that yet. Some forums need a specified amount of posts before user titles are enabled


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Oh, trust me, you've earned one here...


I'm not surprised


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

rookie said:


> I happen to read at a 12th grade level.


At 33? Not much of an accomplishment.



mtc said:


> Dear God !!!
> 
> How do you get the spoon to your nose all by yourself ???





rookie said:


> what does that mean?


It's not funny if she has to explain it. Since, most (ie the rest) of us don't need an explanation, it was pretty good.



rookie said:


> I'm not on in LE. nowhere near it


Thank God!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I just want to express my feelings right now. Rookie is pissing me off.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Crvtte65 said:


> I just want to express my feelings right now. Rookie is pissing me off.


+ 1........


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

How is it that someone this stupid has survived on here since 2006?!?! I mean I think I'm gonna get a membership to DumbAss.com so that I can go there and piss them off!!

I'm really starting to believe that there are people here from places like privateofficer.com just trying to get a rise out of the members.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

fra444 said:


> How is it that someone this stupid has survived on here since 2006?!?! I mean I think I'm gonna get a membership to DumbAss.com so that I can go there and piss them off!!
> 
> I'm really starting to believe that there are people here from places like privateofficer.com just trying to get a rise out of the members.


Holy Shit !! I checked out privateofficer.com. It's a whackers paradise in there. apparel, stock badges. I did security when I was younger, but I was never that gung ho. Observe and report that's it.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

this is not the only place rookie asks his stupid questions.

*How is the legal system like in NYC* 
for criminals? in your opinion, is it lenient or strict?

http://wirednewyork.com/forum/search.php?searchid=6949736


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> (formulating a good custom user title.....)


Awesome, wicked awesome bro!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> As I'm sure everyone does, we just make sure we do a thorough investigation in the hope that we don't lock up someone due to false allegations.





fra444 said:


> Now thats just funny!!! I learned a long time ago when I got TWO nice letters in my file that you never investigate domestics! If someone alleges an assault you lock someone up. You "Investigate" and they suspend you....


LA, when your state's case law defines every victim as "inherently reliable" as a determination of probable cause, and you have statutes that say arrest is "the preferred response"--but your department basically makes that a mandatory arrest to avoid liability issues, if you have even the slightest amount of PC, you best make the arrest or face disciplinary action.

I will say this. Even in domestics where the guy is likely much more innocent than the probable cause which is presented to you, he usually did something stupid to place himself into a situation where he defaulted to his poorer judgement and allowed himself to be blamed. For example, when I respond to a verbal domestic, as soon as a guy starts saying "this is my house...I'm not going anywhere", I know he's setting himself up for failure if I come back.


Sentinel said:


> They make more in 30 minutes than I did for the eight hour shift, which includes probably chasing down one of the losers he bailed for $40, writing the report and lamenting over the rip in my $80 uniform pants I got chasing that mope over fences and through backyards....
> 
> A&B on a P.O., Threat to murder cops family, Wanton destruction of property (uniform pants)
> 
> Bail? $40.00


Amen.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mtc said:


> If the police charge someone with "Larceny of a MV" and "possession of a stolen MV" then it'd be two separate charges, wouldn't it?


Separate from the debate at hand, I've had debates with those I work with whether or not you could charge both. It would seem to me recieving stolen is a lesser included offense of the actual larceny. If you steal a car, are you also not receiving the property as well? But hey, what the hell do I know.

I just nod my head and say, "Yes, [quasi-military title of supervisor]."


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

niteowl1970 said:


> Holy Shit !! I checked out privateofficer.com. It's a whackers paradise in there. apparel, stock badges. I did security when I was younger, but I was never that gung ho. Observe and report that's it.


It took about 14 hours before I got banned from the place.... Has anyone beaten that record yet?

Edit: I guess it was 13 hours. http://www.masscops.com/forums/after-hours/59981-masscops-has-competition-11.html#post320246


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

rookie said:


> _*I'm interested in the law and procedures
> *_
> 
> that happened in CA. I'm in MA


I would be really interested in teaching you some defensive tactics. I am thinking the ASP first, followed by a little OC, then maybe if you are really, really good, I would give you the opportunity to scream "Don't Tase me Bro!!!"

I like that BB gun on your FaceBook. Think you can put that against your eye and pull the trigger? If you do it just right, you may be able to actually hit that pea-brain of yours.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

263FPD said:


> If you do it just right, you may be able to actually hit that pea-brain of yours.


 Where does it say this kid is a sharpshooter?!?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

263FPD said:


> I would be really interested in teaching you some defensive tactics. I am thinking the ASP first, followed by a little OC, then maybe if you are really, really good, I would give you the opportunity to scream "Don't Tase me Bro!!!"


sounds like a threat coming from a cop


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

rookie said:


> sounds like a threat coming from a cop


Let it go dude, seriously. Its the internet, not like anyone is waiting outside your house... save the drama for yo mama!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> Hey 12th grade reader rookie - Go be a nuisance on another web forum. Your senseless BS is really getting old here.


I didn't bother anyone here. I have valid questions about police procedures, that's why I come here


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

rookie said:


> sounds like a threat coming from a cop


No, not really. I guess 12th grade level of reading at the age of 33 is deceiving you.

How many more posts does this asshat need to be banned?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

rookie said:


> what's the difference between larceny of a MV and receiving a stolen MV?


If you steal a car and put it in your basement, you stole it.
If your *MOTHER* steals a car and puts it in your basement you received it.

Hope this helps...



rookie said:


> I didn't bother anyone here. I have valid questions about police procedures, that's why I come here


And I responded to you. Sorry about your mother.



rookie said:


> sounds like a threat coming from a cop


No a threat is when something hits you in the back of the head and makes you scratch like "what was that?"



rookie said:


> I didn't bother anyone here. I have valid questions about police procedures, that's why I come here


They invented liberal colleges for that same reason. Stop trying to leach here.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

rookie said:


> sounds like a threat coming from a cop


It sounds like everyone has your number. Admin I think it is axe time for the rookie.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

263FPD said:


> How many more posts does this asshat need to be banned?


 Rumor has it that we dont do that sort of thing anymore. I think thats why all the trolls are here making us nuts!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

rookie said:


> I happen to read at a 12th grade level


Then obviously you're reading too fast for the amount of knowledge your newspaper produces.

Most newspapers are written at the 4th grade level. At your pace you are a week ahead of the guy that bounces the newspaper outside your door at 5 AM.

No wonder you're on top of the ball....

Don't let these guys phase you.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

"I fucking hate pigs. I punched one in the face before."

"Before" you went to the hospital for several staples. 

Clown.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

rookie said:


> I didn't bother anyone here. I have valid questions about police procedures, that's why I come here


But you ARE bothering us... You come on here with the name "rookie" acting like your LE of sorts, when in actuality you are a complete fake! You brag on other sites about being a cop hater and how you've punched one in the face, and never mind how much you "hate pigs." This is all a HUGE bother! 
You seriously need to just go away.


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Rookie, if you ever want to try to punch another cop in the face, let me extend a sincere invitation to you.

I'm your Huckleberry!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yDgkvWh3JQ"]YouTube- My favorite scenes from Tombstone of Doc Holliday[/nomedia]


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sentinel said:


> Hey Rookie, if you ever want to try to punch another cop in the face, let me extend a sincere invitation to you.
> 
> I'm your Huckleberry!


Rookie, you're my dingleberry.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

263FPD said:


> Rookie, you're my dingleberry.


Shake it off


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

If hes going to continue to post, can an Admin at least change his user name to "Dookie"?


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

LawMan3 said:


> Since we've giving out name change suggestions for rookie, how about
> 
> _ipunchedapiginthefaceandnowi'mparalyzed_


Is that a native American name?


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh I see, that's east of the Wherdafugawi tribe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

StbbrnMedic said:


> But you ARE bothering us... You come on here with the name "rookie" acting like your LE of sorts, when in actuality you are a complete fake! You brag on other sites about being a cop hater and how you've punched one in the face, and never mind how much you "hate pigs." This is all a HUGE bother!
> You seriously need to just go away.


this thread was going fine until all these cops come here and bothered ME. It should've ended at post #3. That was the answer I needed.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Go back to that site where you tell people how you have punched a cop once.

"I punched a cop once, Once!!!"
Do tell us what happened after you punched that cop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Go back to that site where you tell people how you have punched a cop once.
> 
> "I punched a cop once, Once!!!"
> Do tell us what happened after you punched that cop.


case dismissed


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

rookie said:


> this thread was going fine *until all these cops come here and bothered ME.* It should've ended at post #3. That was the answer I needed.


??????????????????????


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> this thread was going fine until all these cops come here and bothered ME. It should've ended at post #3. That was the answer I needed.


Closed , try to be a little less of a dbag Rookie, your wearing out your welcome pretty fast.


----------

